# AUSTRALIA PR Policy Changes :: Subclass 189



## ausbanerj (May 5, 2015)

Can anybody through some light, during which month/period every year Australia PR policy for subclass 189 changes?


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

July First week.


----------



## ausbanerj (May 5, 2015)

*EOI before PR policy changes*

What if I submit EOI just before PR policy changes and was invited after the change.

Does that means I need to apply on old policy or new policy?


----------



## ausbanerj (May 5, 2015)

*Application timeline and PR policy changes*



2013 said:


> July First week.



What if I submit EOI just before PR policy changes and was invited after the change.

Does that means I need to apply on old policy or new policy?

Note: Actually I have scheduled my PTE A exam in the month of June with 1 week for result, it is pretty close to July 1st week.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

If you are not invited before 1st of July, then the new rules will apply to you.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Will the PR Policy likely to change this coming July-2015?
Actually i have cleared PTE this month, so want to know.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

what exactly changes are expacted to be implemented?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

We won't know this until DIBP actually publishes them in July 2015.


No one other then TOP DIBP & IMMI personal would be privy to this information.




skandhasv said:


> Will the PR Policy likely to change this coming July-2015?
> Actually i have cleared PTE this month, so want to know.


----------



## nswexpat (Apr 28, 2015)

most probably fees increment,, hopefully no more,,


----------



## expatks (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi Folks,

If I have an active invite (say on June1) and there is a policy change in PR 189 like fee hike etc, on July 1 2016. Will this new fee be applicable if I apply for a visa based on the invite received before the policy change OR all applications done on or after July 1 have to pay the revised fee?

Please clarify. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

there is no certain date for policy changes. Policies CAN change all year round without a set date. 

By policies I mean act, regulation, and department policy

If you mean the occupation lists, occupation ceiling, etc., yes, they do change in July of every year, and if you're invited before an occupation is removed, you can still proceed with a visa application with this invite


----------



## expatks (Dec 12, 2015)

Understood. But what Incase of fee hikes?
Does the date of visa lodge count or the date of invite before the hike have the option to pay the old fee?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

expatks said:


> Understood. But what Incase of fee hikes? Does the date of visa lodge count or the date of invite before the hike have the option to pay the old fee?


Depends on how the minister decides, but historically it has always been the visa lodgement date that decides the fee


----------

